
Meeting Sleep Guidelines Is Associated With Lower Premature All-Cause Mortality - troydavis
https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/full/10.1177/0890117116687459?url_ver=Z39.88-2003&rfr_id=ori:rid:crossref.org&rfr_dat=cr_pub%3dpubmed
======
troydavis
Full text at the link. Results:

> After adjusting for age, gender, race–ethnicity, body mass index, education,
> smoking, white blood cell level, iron level, red blood cell distribution
> width, mean platelet volume, blood pressure, diabetes, coronary artery
> disease, physical activity, and depression, those meeting sleep guidelines
> had an 19% reduced risk of premature all-cause mortality (hazard ratio =
> 0.81; 95% confidence interval [CI]: 0.67-0.99; P = .04).

> After adjustments, those meeting sleep guidelines had better health-related
> quality of life (HRQOL) (β = −0.30; 95% CI: −0.38 to −0.21; P < .001).

